# Surprise bonus week [II]



## Swice (Aug 20, 2013)

I just logged into II to check on a difficult on-going request for next summer (asking for Scotland for a deposited summer Ocean Watch).

Happened to notice a new AC just appeared in my account.   I called Interval and they told me it was put in there yesterday and I have six months to use it.   Thanksgiving and Christmas weeks are blacked out.    

They told me it was a "valued customer" Bonus Week.   
I have kids in school so it's not much use to me.    
Wanted to tell my Marriott friends who are flexible to check your accounts and grab while inventory is good.    Lots of choices.


----------



## Ann in CA (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks Swice! Just checked and also just received one good until February. Have an AC expiring on 29 August, so this will be a good replacement.

Just checked our II Shell account and it has one also. Noticed they had extended the Getaway sale, so they must have excess inventory to move.

2nd edit- just booked one AC for Legend's Edge for early Dec.  We already had a request in for MLE for April, when our son gets his wings at Tyndall AFB.  This will give us a chance to explore before all the graduation festivities. This Dec. week is listed as a Getaway right now for close to $1300, so it is our best use of an AC since the "good old days" (2009) when we picked up a 3 bedroom at KoOlina to match up with our previously exchanged two bedroom, and 2011, when I picked up a two bedroom Maui Ocean Club 6 days before check in for my husband's birthday surprise.  Since then, no such luck with ACs...until now!


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up, I log in to II every day but hadn't seen these yet. We actually have two. Valid through February 10, 2014.

_Edited to Add: Looks like $214 to use the AC. Plus tax in those states that charge it._


----------



## GregT (Aug 20, 2013)

I also got one in my corporate Marriott II account but not in my personal II account or my Starwood II account.

Thanks for pointing it out to me!


Edited:

It's pretty weak....tight grid....only sees Studios in Palm Desert....$233 including tax for the trade.  

(but not trying to sound ungrateful -- I'll find a home for it)


----------



## Venter (Aug 20, 2013)

*Scotland*



Swice said:


> I just logged into II to check on a difficult on-going request for next summer (asking for Scotland for a deposited summer Ocean Watch).
> 
> Happened to notice a new AC just appeared in my account.   I called Interval and they told me it was put in there yesterday and I have six months to use it.   Thanksgiving and Christmas weeks are blacked out.
> 
> ...



Hi,

Could you tell me where in Scotland and what times as well as for how many.  I look on II regularly and have found that Scotland is not necessarily that difficult so I am quite positive that this should come through.  Maybe just a little too early at the moment.

Good luck.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Aug 20, 2013)

We are 0-2 for the last two years. My mother-in-law got one last year, but not this year. We must be on some bad list.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 20, 2013)

I didn't get one. I wouldn't have had much use for it anyway. I have too many already that will go unused.


----------



## jont (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up Swice. I got one but I'm not sure why. Was able to snag a Jan week  on HHI. Marty, wanna come down for a few days?


----------



## NKN (Aug 20, 2013)

What does the posting to your II account look like when you get a bonus week?


----------



## Mr. Vker (Aug 20, 2013)

NKN said:


> What does the posting to your II account look like when you get a bonus week?



Go to make an exchange and click on "my units". Any bonus weeks or Accommodation Certificates will show first.


----------



## aka Julie (Aug 20, 2013)

Last year they sent an email after the fact by a couple days explaining the bonus AC.

Got one last year and this year too, but can't use it.  My DH retires this coming July so if we get one next year, we should be able to use.  Here's hoping.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 20, 2013)

aka Julie said:


> Last year they sent an email after the fact by a couple days explaining the bonus AC.
> 
> Got one last year and this year too, but can't use it.  My DH retires this coming July so if we get one next year, we should be able to use.  Here's hoping.



If you ever want one and don't get it, send me a PM.


----------



## aka Julie (Aug 20, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> If you ever want one and don't get it, send me a PM.



Thank you.  I'll keep that in mind next year.


----------



## krj9999 (Aug 20, 2013)

Got one too; assume for my Marriott deposits, not *wood.

Now, to see if I can utilize or find someone who can.

Any chance other options may appear in the grid at a later date?  My first time having an AC.  TIA.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 20, 2013)

krj9999 said:


> Got one too; assume for my Marriott deposits, not *wood.
> 
> Now, to see if I can utilize or find someone who can.
> 
> Any chance other options may appear in the grid at a later date?  My first time having an AC.  TIA.



My guess is the grid is fixed, I doubt it will change going forward.


----------



## Swice (Aug 20, 2013)

Venter said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you tell me where in Scotland and what times as well as for how many.  I look on II regularly and have found that Scotland is not necessarily that difficult so I am quite positive that this should come through.  Maybe just a little too early at the moment.
> 
> Good luck.



Aberdeenshire (Hilton SCG), or Fife (KCQ)
Also have tried Klamath Falls, Oregon (one of two states we haven't been to) for two years and haven't gotten that either.    
Hope for next June or July.


----------



## klpca (Aug 20, 2013)

I received my "You're not particularly valuable to us" message from II. 

Luckily I don't need a week but I wish I knew what the secret word was to get a bonus week!


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 20, 2013)

klpca said:


> I received my "You're not particularly valuable to us" message from II.
> 
> Luckily I don't need a week but I wish I knew what the secret word was to get a bonus week!



We haven't received these the last two years they offered them. Though we did get one about three years ago. Who knows what the secret word is...


----------



## jont (Aug 20, 2013)

I think the secret words are "deposit weeks". 
That's all I've done the past few years


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 20, 2013)

jont said:


> I think the secret words are "deposit weeks".
> That's all I've done the past few years



That is all we do too. Perhaps the key is giving weeks away with guest certificates? It seems the years we have done that, we get a bonus AC.


----------



## klpca (Aug 20, 2013)

Yep, I've deposited, exchanged, retraded, bought getaways, upgraded to platinum. I'm not sure what the secret is. No worries for me as I am actually over booked at the moment. Perhaps it is just random?


----------



## Safti (Aug 20, 2013)

Wow.... just looked at my II account and received 2 AC's. Guess I'm valuable. It doesn't say why at all.


----------



## thinze3 (Aug 20, 2013)

I did not receive one either.  I do have an unused AC is my account from a deposit I made earlier in the year.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Aug 20, 2013)

I got one and all I did was deposit, no guest certificate.

Ian


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 20, 2013)

_[Moderator Note:  I'm moving this thread to the TUG Exchanging forum because these promotional AC's don't appear to be limited to Marriott owners only.]_

I got one in our Marriott corporate account despite not having done anything at all with II for at least the last three years.

The terms:


> This certificate must be completed prior to the expiration date FEBRUARY 10, 2014.
> 
> This certificate may not be used to travel to any other resort under common ownership or management with the Home Resort.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ann in CA (Aug 20, 2013)

If this had been in TUG exchanging forum, I never would have seen it, as I usually just leave Marriott Resort System open on the iPad, and check in through out the day, but usually do not go from from forum to forum. Any way it could stay both places?  Thanks. 

 (Eventually I might have checked my II units and noticed the new AC, but it really helped to have an early heads up!)

Forgot there would be a link to new location. Thanks!


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 21, 2013)

Ann in CA said:


> ... Forgot there would be a link to new location. Thanks!



I'd miss a whole lot of things if not for seeing them first on the Marriott forum, too.  The automatic redirect link should remain on the Marriott forum long enough for folks to be able to take advantage.


----------



## deannak (Aug 21, 2013)

I was happy to find one of these in our account today.  Our travel schedule is getting pretty full, but I'm hoping to use it to give my parents a vacation week.  That makes it a nice surprise for us and them, too!


----------



## LLW (Aug 21, 2013)

I got one. All I have is Worldmark. I recently did a deposit, and before that, exchanges.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 21, 2013)

I have done deposits, exchanges, getaways, short stays, and guest certificates. No AC. It is apparently not related to any of the above unless they hold back if you already have ACs.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 21, 2013)

Ann in CA said:


> If this had been in TUG exchanging forum, I never would have seen it, as I usually just leave Marriott Resort System open on the iPad, and check in through out the day, but usually do not go from from forum to forum. Any way it could stay both places?  Thanks.
> 
> (Eventually I might have checked my II units and noticed the new AC, but it really helped to have an early heads up!)
> 
> Forgot there would be a link to new location. Thanks!



You really should check out some of the other forums. Great information in there. If one was reading the Exchanging forum recently, they would have seen that II has put in some new changes on their website. One of those big changes appears to be the ability to re-trade online. No need to call in during business hours to do so now.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 21, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> _[Moderator Note:  I'm moving this thread to the TUG Exchanging forum because these promotional AC's don't appear to be limited to Marriott owners only.]_
> 
> I got one in our Marriott corporate account despite not having done anything at all with II for at least the last three years.
> 
> ...



Based on what I bolded, I should not be able to use this to book in to Grande Vista or Harbour Lake, but when I search with them both resorts come up in the results.


----------



## Ann in CA (Aug 21, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> You really should check out some of the other forums. Great information in there. If one was reading the Exchanging forum recently, they would have seen that II has put in some new changes on their website. One of those big changes appears to be the ability to re-trade online. No need to call in during business hours to do so now.



Just noticed that "retrade" link while checking my new AC exchange  yesterday. It was on a recent trade of Waiohai back to Waiohai, but not wanting to retrade accidently, I did not check it out.  Will go to "exchanging" to learn the secrets of online retrade!  Thanks!

(Actually, if I didn't try to stick to one forum, my husband would probably want to ship me off to rehab for my "TUG" addiction. He is, however, pretty happy with what TUG has helped me do with our weeks, and MR points!)


----------



## NKN (Aug 21, 2013)

I checked and we got an AC!!! In the last 12 months, we deposited a new Marriott Monarch week that we bought and made two exchanges (both into Marriots).  Now I need to convince DH that he must take another week off or I'll go without him!


----------



## twinmommy19 (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow - I just checked and we got one too - but there is no notice about it so I wonder if it's a mistake?  We are not Marriott owners.  Also - we own a 1BR and the certificate is for a 2BR unit.  Has to be used by mid February 2014.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 21, 2013)

bonk2boy said:


> Wow - I just checked and we got one too - but there is no notice about it so I wonder if it's a mistake?  We are not Marriott owners.  Also - we own a 1BR and the certificate is for a 2BR unit.  Has to be used by mid February 2014.



I got one last year that had the same or similar Feb expiration date. It was a fixed $199 for a <= 2BR. It was not grid restricted so it was the best AC I have seen so far. No dice this year


----------



## NboroGirl (Aug 21, 2013)

I got one today, too.  I was notified about it via an email.  I hardly ever log into my II account so I wouldn't have seen it if I didn't get the email.  We did a couple of exchanges this year, but no guest certificates.

Mine doesn't have any restrictions, other than the Feb. 10, 2014 expiration date, the grid of places, and the holiday black-out periods.  It doesn't say anything about not being able to use it at your home resort.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 21, 2013)

---Deleted---


----------



## suzannesimon (Aug 21, 2013)

Love that I can depend on Tuggers to let me know what's going on.  I checked and I have 2AC's , one for the Marriott corp account and one for the Hyatt.  I booked one for my daughter to go to Branson in November and I'll give the other one to my son.  I have too many trips planned to use them before they expire but they won't go to waste.


----------



## javabean (Aug 21, 2013)

I had been following this thread all week and was disappointed that we had not received this AC offer, so last night, the last night of the II Getaway promo with an AC added, I purchased a Getaway. Well it figures, today the AC valued customer certificate was there. When I called to book something I was told that the last possible check in date for the two locations I wanted, Hilton Head and Florida, was 1/31/14. Sure is stinky that it was not possible to book up until 2/10/14. I did double check the information with a different rep who said the same thing. So the good news is that I was able to book one week at Ocean Watch in Myrtle beach and one week at Surf Watch in Hilton Head. The bad news is that two of the days overlap and we will lose them. Bottom line cost is certainly within our budget. Now if I can keep all my other irons in the fire hot...


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 21, 2013)

I notice that there are no locations available on the grid for February. The AC expires on February 10th, so I suspect you have to be checked out by that date? Why would they then not have it just expire on 2/7/2013?


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 21, 2013)

Does anybody know if these bonus weeks can be booked, and then gifted to a family member?  

I received one, oddly enough, and all I have is Trust points and I have never done anything with II other than create my sign-on to their web site.

That said....If its Free....Its Me!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 21, 2013)

Fasttr said:


> Does anybody know if these bonus weeks can be booked, and then gifted to a family member?
> 
> I received one, oddly enough, and all I have is Trust points and I have never done anything with II other than create my sign-on to their web site.
> 
> That said....If its Free....Its Me!!!



Yes, you can gift them to friends/family by purchasing a guest certificate. They are far from free BTW, they cost $214 plus tax to book a week.


----------



## Fasttr (Aug 21, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Yes, you can gift them to friends/family by purchasing a guest certificate. They are far from free BTW, they cost $214 plus tax to book a week.



I did read the fine print on the $214....was more of a tongue in cheek "free"  

How much extra would the guest cert cost?


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 22, 2013)

Fasttr said:


> I did read the fine print on the $214....was more of a tongue in cheek "free"
> 
> How much extra would the guest cert cost?



$49 unless you are platinum and then it is free.


----------



## camachinist (Aug 22, 2013)

Like a couple of other posters who received AC's and who haven't been active with II, I also noted one in my account when updating it a couple weeks ago. I haven't used II since 2009 and my membership lapsed in 2011. The AC had the same TC's as those posted by SueDonJ. I'm a Marriott owner. Of course, it's useless unless I reactivate my membership


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 22, 2013)

At this point it looks to me like II is just trying to generate some revenue for weeks that will likely go unused. The AC does not appear to be related to any membership type or ownership. I am curious if the few others that did not get one have a high amount of reservations and/or several unused AC's.


----------



## cgeidl (Aug 22, 2013)

*Got two*

They are just like the grocery store coupons we used to get.Worth 1/10 th cent each.Just had two expire that we never found any place even though retired and can go anytime.Also found that every week I have will get an extra week for depositing by October 13th of this year. They are giving so many away so they can sell their summer weeks in Phoenix.
Wish I knew how many they gave away. Used to be able to get great resorts in shoulder season but the good days are the old days.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 22, 2013)

cgeidl said:


> They are just like the grocery store coupons we used to get.*Worth 1/10 th cent each*.Just had two expire that we never found any place even though retired and can go anytime.Also found that every week I have will get an extra week for depositing by October 13th of this year. They are giving so many away so they can sell their summer weeks in Phoenix.
> Wish I knew how many they gave away. Used to be able to get great resorts in shoulder season but the good days are the old days.



That is the legally required (in a few states but printed for all of them) stand alone redemption value. The real value is in the use of the holder and I agree that for many it is worth zero. The grid is greater than XYZ so it does have some value.


----------



## TSPam (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi,
I have never received on of these but I usually have 2-5 AC's from purchasing getaways sitting in my account.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 22, 2013)

TSPam said:


> Hi,
> I have never received on of these but I usually have 2-5 AC's from purchasing getaways sitting in my account.



That is my suspicion. When I got one last year I had no AC's. I have four sitting in my account right now.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Aug 22, 2013)

No I didn't buy a getaway in the account that received the AC. I did do a Marriott deposit in that account though.

Ian


----------



## PamMo (Aug 22, 2013)

I got one, too - in my Marriott DC II account. That account is less than a year old, and I haven't deposited, traded, or bought a Getaway in that account. I've done all of the above in my other II account and didn't get an AC in that one, so go figure? I tend to agree that it's II's way of attempting to move some inventory.


----------



## twinmommy19 (Aug 22, 2013)

> At this point it looks to me like II is just trying to generate some revenue for weeks that will likely go unused. The AC does not appear to be related to any membership type or ownership. I am curious if the few others that did not get one have a high amount of reservations and/or several unused AC's.



First and foremost, I always thought that these "free AC" offers rarely go to members who have recently purchased getaways.  I've never gotten one around a time when I purchased one.  This would make sense as why would II give me a certficate for a $214 week if they think there is a chance the member will pay the getaway price.  I could also see them not bothering if there were already a ton of AC's in a members account.  I had 2 AC's but used one last week to reserve a week for a friend.  Now I have a replacement for that one.


----------



## NKN (Aug 22, 2013)

Okay....got second week in Nov at Marriott Fairways in NJ.  We are from Maine and have wanted to try it.  Nov weather won't bother us.


----------



## suzannesimon (Aug 22, 2013)

NKN said:


> Okay....got second week in Nov at Marriott Fairways in NJ.  We are from Maine and have wanted to try it.  Nov weather won't bother us.



Congratulations!  It will be positively  balmy in NJ compared to Maine.  If I had the time, I'd go to Fairways too.  It's one of the few Marriotts within an easy drive for me.  Aaah, too many vacations, not enough time.


----------



## NKN (Aug 23, 2013)

We debated between NJ and VA. NJ is a shorter drive.


----------



## deannak (Aug 24, 2013)

I got a Scottsdale vacation for my parents, and they're excited about it!  It's great to see my Mom so happy, and I'm glad that AC worked out so well.


----------



## thalliday (Aug 29, 2013)

*Surprise AC*

I have deposited, exchanged and purchased getaways during this past year and still.. no AC!?! 

I am planning to head to Orlando early January 2014..I just wanted to put it out there that if anyone has an AC and is not able to use it and is looking to offload their AC instead of it going to waste.. I will gladly take it off your hands for you!


----------



## PeelBoy (Aug 29, 2013)

I did not do any business with II in the past year but I received one in my Diamonds account.

Availability is quite good.  The fee is $214, regardless of size.  Some units are also available in Getaways for $150-$200 more.  If I do an exchange, MF pro-rated and exchange fee will cost me $700 but availability in regular exchange is way more than AC and Getaway.

If you can use it, this AC still is a good deal.


----------



## cgeidl (Aug 29, 2013)

*Bonus weeks becoming rather worthless.*

We got a couple and we just had two expire and even being retired could not find a good resort at a good time of the year. Could get Scottsdale at 20 resorts inJuly,August,September but nothing in Jan - March.
I think they have given so many away hoping people just become tired waiting and purchase the less desirable off season weeks.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 1, 2013)

*I just noticed this ad/banner in our II account today*

While looking at our II account this evening I saw an ad on the right side of the page for the Extra Vacation offer. Clicking on it brought me to this message.



> An Extra Vacation Just for You
> 
> You have been selected to receive an Extra Vacation! With your Bonus Week certificate, enjoy the chance to take an additional vacation to a list of exciting destinations
> 
> Travel must be completed by February 10, 2014, and availability is on a first-come, first-served basis, so secure your fun-filled vacation to an unforgettable destination today!


----------



## MabelP (Sep 2, 2013)

Good for you! My sister got one in her account and I was able to snag Lakeshore Reserve for the last week of October. Shes having a reunion with her three children. Last time she got one it expired!!! If you look hard enough, you usually can find something. It helps if you are retired and can travel anytime. I'm not there yet!


----------



## twinmommy19 (Sep 2, 2013)

> I have deposited, exchanged and purchased getaways during this past year and still.. no AC!?!



This plays to my theory.  I think purchasing a getaway within a certain time frame gets you cut off from this kind of promotion.  If II thinks you will be willing to pay the getaway price, they aren't going to jump to offer you a cheaper option...  Anyone out there able to prove otherwise - anyone recently buy a getaway and get one of these free weeks (not an AC for depositing a week, but one for being a "valued" customer)?


----------



## NJDave (Sep 2, 2013)

I got one in my Corporate Marriott account and one in my Starwood account.  I have never made a trade or paid any additional fees in either account.  My personal account has been very active for over 10 years and did not receive an AC.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 2, 2013)

bonk2boy said:


> This plays to my theory.  I think purchasing a getaway within a certain time frame gets you cut off from this kind of promotion.  If II thinks you will be willing to pay the getaway price, they aren't going to jump to offer you a cheaper option...  Anyone out there able to prove otherwise - anyone recently buy a getaway and get one of these free weeks (not an AC for depositing a week, but one for being a "valued" customer)?



Purchased a getaway on 8/5 and two ACs showed up on 8/20.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 4, 2013)

> This certificate may not be used to travel to any other resort under common ownership or management with the Home Resort.



Okay, I am wondering if this isn't just standard language on ACs? Since these ACs really aren't attached to a deposit, like one you would get for deposing a week, then they don't really carry this restriction?

I am looking at using one of the ACs for a co-worker and one of our "Hole Resorts" shows as being able to reserve. Would I have any issues if we actually booked it?


----------



## PassionForTravel (Sep 11, 2013)

I've been trying to rack my brain for the past couple of weeks and reviewing my schedule to see how I could use this AC and I haven't figured out a way yet. So I was planning on offering it to my family. I want to email them the grid so that anyone who was interested could do a first pass cut. I've tried copying and pasting from the website into a word document and the little squares lose their grayness. Has anyone else figured out how to copy the grid.

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## suzannesimon (Sep 11, 2013)

I just gave my daughter my II log-on and she picked out an entirely different place than I thought she'd get - Branson.  With 2 little boys, I thought she'd go to Orlando.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Sep 11, 2013)

PassionForTravel said:


> I've been trying to rack my brain for the past couple of weeks and reviewing my schedule to see how I could use this AC and I haven't figured out a way yet. So I was planning on offering it to my family. I want to email them the grid so that anyone who was interested could do a first pass cut. I've tried copying and pasting from the website into a word document and the little squares lose their grayness. Has anyone else figured out how to copy the grid.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ian



I PDF'd the grid and had it in my sig but the free PDF hosting expired at 30 days. I can try and post again or email it to you.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks Saintsfanfl, 

I thought I remembered seeing that someone had put it in a PDF, should have saved it then.

I'll PM you with my email.

Ian


----------



## twinmommy19 (Sep 13, 2013)

> Purchased a getaway on 8/5 and two ACs showed up on 8/20.



Interesting...  It might matter where you purchased one for and what you paid?  I was blocked from the last promotion and had recently purchased a 4BR summer getaway in Orlando for a co-worker.  The getaway wasn't expensive, but it was a week that would have likely been available using an AC and would have been significantly cheaper (she paid about $700).  I didn't have any ACs at the time and she needed a very big unit.

There are some getaways that will never be available using ACs.  Maybe it matters which type you book?


----------

